# [SOLVED] Fujitsu ScandAll problem



## alansecker

When I scan from an fi-6130, each sheet would pass through until the hopper was empty. Now I get the following:

[SA01033Q]
The process will bve interrupted after creating one file because the fixed file is specified.

I cannot find any reference to this anywhere in the menus or 'Help'

Anyone know what I can do? :upset:


----------



## JimE

*Re: Fujitsu ScandAll problem*

Not sure about that error. Sounds like new file cannot be created.


----------



## alansecker

*Re: Fujitsu ScandAll problem*

Eventually I twigged. The filetype had become reset from pdf to jpeg. Ijast hadn't noticed.


----------

